# Something Interesting I Found about the Ghost Hand Cubes



## daniel0731ex (Apr 25, 2010)

So while i was researching about the YJ 3x3s i came across some really interesting informations about the Ghost Hand cubes. I wasn't actually planning to post about this, but i noticed that some people have also noticed about it in the past, might've just do a quick explaination about them to avoid confusion.

anyway, currently there are 3 Ghost hand cubes we're familiar with: Ghost hand I, Ghost hand II, and Ghost hand 2003A. Recently we also heard about this new brand called ShenShou, and some people found another Ghost Hand model that is identical to the ShenShou cube. Therefore some people concluded that Ghost Hand = Shenshou. But the truth is, they are two compleely different manufacterors; GH just simply sells the ShenShou cube as their own product. Several of their other products are also produced by other manufacterors. This is actually one of the strange habit in the Chinese economy; some Chinese companies likes to buy products from other manufacterors and retail them under their name. Actually, this also happens in most other countries, but it seems that this is more prevalent in China than in other parts of the world.


There are currently 5 cube that are known to the cubing community:

*Ghost Hand "DancingFingers"*
The type-fclone ghost hand that we are familiar with. In Chinese it's called "鬼手指尖舞", where "鬼手" is "Ghost Hand" and "指尖舞" is the series' name. I think "Finhop" would've been a better fit for this, but it's © by Yongjun. I don't know if i should use the "Dare-to-do" on the packaging, because I'm unsure about whether it's the brand name or just the name for this series.

*Ghost Hand "DancingFingers" II*
What we called the "ghost hand 2". This cube is designed by themselves, the scrubbing board edge piece is pretty cool yo.

*Ghost Hand "Speeder"*
I'm not sure if this one is a repackaged cube or a reproduced knockoff, but it seems that it's like the Type D2S. The Chinese name is "鬼手快客", and I'm 80% sure that this is the cube that bigbee thought was the Alpha-YJ 3x3 on his store. 
On the package it says VVGOO-II, which is supposed to be the Type D2S.

*Ghost Hand "Speeder" II*
This one is a :fp. It's just a ShenShou cube, but it became much more expensive after re-packaging.

*Ghost Hand 2003A*
Umm, i don't think I need to say much about this cube. It's on Stefan's speedcubes.net




For the naming, *i don't think we really need to change anything or now*, because *you could just ignore the existance of the "Speeder" cubes.* There is really only 3 cubes that are actually "desgned" by themselves (or 2, if you exclude the f-clone one). But just to be more accurate, you can call the first two cubes either "Dare-to-do" or "Dancing Fingers."


*And just one last thing, Ghost Hand 2x2 = Shenshou 2x2. It is originally made by Shenshou actually..*


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 25, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> PS2: I still think "Demon Hand" is a better fit than "Ghost Hand"....



That's kind of intimidating, though. I don't want a cube that might attack me.

Anyway, thanks for the info. What do you know about their 2x2, 5x5 (I think it exists), or any other cubes they've claimed?


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 26, 2010)

Ghost Hands are awesome <3


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 26, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Ghost Hands are awesome <3




I oppose. They feel like crap and they are made of cheap plastic.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 26, 2010)

They feel smooth and the plastic is great


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 26, 2010)

They're pretty good, but not worth buying if there are F-II's out.


----------



## BrunoAD (Apr 26, 2010)

So you think this cube is a Ghost Hand "Speeder"? I can't read Chinese, but there is no Ghost Hand logo anywhere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9Td9sZvdlU


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 26, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> They're pretty good, but not worth buying if there are F-II's out.



Period.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 26, 2010)

One day, I'll buy the damn Fii so you all shut the hell up


----------



## buelercuber (Apr 26, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > Ghost Hands are awesome <3
> ...



yea it think that also, my ghost hand isn't even that good.


----------



## Chapuunka (Apr 26, 2010)

I like my Ghost Hand more than my AV, but my AV is better. I just like the way my Ghost Hand feels.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 26, 2010)

About the Ghost Hand 2003A, the gliding is extremely smooth
More smooth than the F
It's the smoothest gliding from any cubes that I ever tried.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 26, 2010)

BrunoAD said:


> So you think this cube is a Ghost Hand "Speeder"? I can't read Chinese, but there is no Ghost Hand logo anywhere.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9Td9sZvdlU



that, is a geniune YJ VVGOO-II 3x3.


----------



## raodkill (Apr 27, 2010)

mm i just got a trans-blue 2003a its rediculously smooth but mine tends to lock up maybe because i have a stripped core (stupid green face) so it keeps locking

oh and i should note it is very loud. much louder then a c4u type a (old) a rubiks brand or a type c 
ive tried using jig aloo, pledge funiture polish, and pure silicone spray 
so far best results with spraying pledge working it in then wiping it off (no idea how it works, but it does)


----------



## Alex DiTuro (Apr 27, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> One day, I'll buy the damn Fii so you all shut the hell up



Do it. you'll never go back.


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 5, 2010)

Could a mod change the title please? I already edited it; The old one wasn't very clear.


----------



## Imperatrix (May 5, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> One day, I'll buy the damn Fii so you all shut the hell up



Make sure you super glue the edge caps. Not center caps, but edge caps. They pop out like crazy on my F-II but aside from that, that cube is a gift from the cubing gods *0*


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 10, 2010)

Does anyone have a Ghost Hand 2003A? I ordered one the other day and it's coming in sometime Wednesday-Friday. What is you opinions on it? I have an F-II and I love it but I'm looking for something new, so is this a good alternative?


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 14, 2010)

ghost hand 2 on popbuying: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....ertip_Dancing_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-29730


----------



## BrunoAD (May 15, 2010)

My GHI and GHII lock up quite bad. Is the 2003A any better about lock ups and does it come in other colors than flesh, or whatever that color is that Popbuying has?

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku...._Intelligence_Test_Cube_(2003D_Version)-26817


----------



## tarpshack (May 15, 2010)

stinkocheeze said:


> ghost hand 2 on popbuying: http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku....ertip_Dancing_Magic_Cube_2nd_Gen_Black_-29730



Oh man... just put in an order for the GH1 just a couple days ago because popbuying didn't yet have a GH2.


----------



## canadiancuber (May 15, 2010)

is the shengshou 2x2 the same as a ghosthand 2x2? better worse?


----------



## daniel0731ex (May 19, 2010)

canadiancuber said:


> is the shengshou 2x2 the same as a ghosthand 2x2? better worse?



ghost hand 2x2 = Shenshou 2x2 retailed by 鬼手



thx for changing the title Chris


----------

